# I've had such a wonderful few weeks!



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Thought I'd put it here [but related to classical music], since it's about real-life stuff.

#

These last few weeks probably have been the best ones I've had in my life thus far. I'll save myself the hassle and copy the piece of text I finished writing not very long ago. Yeah, lazy eh? 

A few weeks ago, I went to a concert given by three operatic performers (a baritone, tenor and soprano) as a result of the jubilee of a rather famous choir known as 'Lambardi'.
In the pause between the performances of Bellini and Verdi's masterpieces, I managed to get to talk to the baritone (Ernst Daniël Smid) and asked him if he could hold a masterclass - I hoped as such, since I'm a bass-baritone in training myself.
So with great relief, he said yes - as long as I can manage to gather enough students for a masterclass. The best part is that this is not the only thing; he also told me he'd be at his (second?) home in France later on, and I could join him for a week to follow private lessons!

Beside that, I also spoke to one of the Lambardi choir members in the pause and I was asked to join one of their rehearsals at Monday evening. So I did recently and liked it - in fact, I wanted to join the choir; it has 1st and 2nd tenor and bass. In their rehearsal pause, I went to the conductor and did a voice test. Seems I was viable and was accepted as second (2nd) bass (lowest bass voice).

Last Monday, whilst rehearsing with the choir for Christmas, a small orchestra came to accompany our rehearsal. There was a lady in there who played the violin & piano and was a conductor as well. 
Whilst I was warming up my voice on the piano, she happened to hear me and asked me if I was interested in joining her choir as well. As such, I went to their rehearsal night yesterday and joined as well, after a voice test. Again, the lowest bass of the choir.

Apparently I'm starting to develop into a contrabass, since my lower range is getting ridiculously expanded (I even reached the G above the lowest one on the piano - G1, with my entire range being G1 to G#4) - and that with me only being 20 years old. I wonder just how deep I'll sound when I'm 40.

#

It's all great, but the downside is that I'm getting ridiculously busy now. I need to practice three maps full of music sheets just for one choir, and then a load for the other. Not to mention I have school daily and need to practice for my singing lessons and piano lessons as well.

I suppose in order to be able to advance into a reasonable career, one will have to sacrifice some things, including spare time.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ AlainB, Congratulations, that sounds like a dream come true for any aspiring musician such as yourself. Keep going with them as long as you can, and I'm sure down the road it will all be worth it and pay off handsomely for you. :cheers:


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, samurai!  I certainly hope so.

I still don't understand how some people, such as Cecilia Bartoli, became that successful at quite an early age. Most were around 30 years of age. 

Ah well!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This really is the most wonderful news & thank you for sharing it with us. Ernst Daniël Smid seems like a very generous man & how exciting to have a week of private lessons.

You're going to be very busy but I'm sure you've got the dedication & the talent to succeed. Congratulations & good luck!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

wow, this all sounds incredible. congrats!


----------

